# Should i let my cat out



## Kathryn1 (Jan 30, 2009)

As you all know i have had sasha about 6 weeks now. And i was told she was an indoor cat. 

I do not have a catflap and cant get one fitted as a double glazed door. 

Now she wants to go out, she can see other cats in my garden and is constantly crying by the windows and back garden. 

I am just worried that she wont come home and that if she does go out and she doesn't come back by the time it is dark , i cannot go and look for her as i have a 5yr old and 2yr old and cannot drag them out of bed in the streets looking for her. 

Also how will she get in and out without a catflap? I dont know if i am opening a can of worms with letting her out? 

What do you all think? xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2009)

It's always horribly gut wrenching the first time you let them out. Our cat Billy has moved 3 times with us and is totally solid when it comes to this, i can only ever keep him in for 2 weeks but i have felt sick every time.

It's worth remembering if you do it that she may go for a while as she will be exploring.

I would put her out hungry the first time give it 10 minutes and then rattle her food bowl in the garden.

Maybe get used to doing this from different rooms in the house before you let her out.


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

Firstly, risk assess what hazards are around you - do you live by a busy road, are there dogs let loose to wander, do you have gangs of teenagers congregating, is your cat a pedigree and would it tempt someone to steal it?

Next, think how you would cope if you let your cat out and it went missing.
(You have already said that you would find it difficult to devote time for looking because of 2 young children).

Can you fit a catflap? Double glazing and catflaps are not a problem, but expensive to fit.

Out-of-the-box-thinking: Can you secure your garden? There are ways of doing this - secur-a-cat is the most widely known professional UK company doing this - well recommended on other forums as well as this one.

Could you construct a cat run? This would give your cat limited outside access depending on size of run but runs can be really innovative and contribute to your garden/patio area


----------



## Kathryn1 (Jan 30, 2009)

Janee said:


> Firstly, risk assess what hazards are around you - do you live by a busy road, are there dogs let loose to wander, do you have gangs of teenagers congregating, is your cat a pedigree and would it tempt someone to steal it?
> 
> Next, think how you would cope if you let your cat out and it went missing.
> (You have already said that you would find it difficult to devote time for looking because of 2 young children).
> ...


She is a moggie bust very gorgeous and i do worry that she will be pinched. I am also having problems with her eating so i am equally worried that someone is going to start feeding her nice food and she wont come back.

As said just now i do have 2 young boys and would be frantic if she went missing as i cant go out in the streets looking for her with 2 boys in bed.

I am on a fairly busy road but it is terraced and she would go out the back garden and in the lanes behind, whether they are safe i dont know, i dont see any gangs of teenagers or dogs wandering round but then im not looking either.

Is it not the night times that cats go out as that is when they are most active, if she doesnt come back by the time i go to work at 7.30am she is going to have to stay out all day as well.

It is such a difficult decision to make as she was pawing the back door the morning as a cat was on the other side and she could see it through the glass, it was sooo sweet. xx I do not want to make her unhappy and depressed by keeping her in.

A catrun is a good idea and will look into that suggestion thank you. The catflap is a no as the landlord would not let me ruin his door as this is a rented house. xx


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

I keep my moggies in and they like looking out the windows but they don't seem to want out over much, they have plenty of opportunities 

A pen is a great way to allow safe outside access... when you got her were you given a reason that she was an indoor cat before?


----------



## Kathryn1 (Jan 30, 2009)

IndysMamma said:


> I keep my moggies in and they like looking out the windows but they don't seem to want out over much, they have plenty of opportunities
> 
> A pen is a great way to allow safe outside access... when you got her were you given a reason that she was an indoor cat before?


No, the lady just said she didnt like going out and preferred it inside. But the woman ran a cattery and a cat rescue place so sasha was surrounded by cats and dogs. And of course now it is just us!!!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Its your choice but she would be safer indoors maybe get a play mate?


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

What about making her busy so she 'forgets' the outdoors?

lots more toys or as someone suggested a playmate? 

Once you let her out once....she wont stop until you let her out again!
Do it very slowly if you do! What I did was take him out in the garden and walk them along while holding them lol! 

Then Id sit by the patio doors and let them jump out but keep food on hand and call them in after a few mins........ Now they go out for up to 8hours sometimes!

Dont go panic or looking for her, they come back, create a 'command' for her to come back on. I whistle when I feed my cats or give them treats, no they know that when I whistle out the back door.........its time to comer home and 99% of the time they appear within 10seconds!

remember about main roads busy streets if its worth letting her out or getting a cheap cattery house and let her sit in the sun for a bit?


----------



## BubblegumQueen (Jan 20, 2009)

I agree with DKDREAM i would definatly concider getting a mate for it possibly around the same age as yours.
I have mum and son i dont know what 2 cats of the same sex would get on like together.Mum only went out once and came back with babys (an ex let her out to upset me, she is all white i think he thought some one would take her but i found her  )


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

BubblegumQueen said:


> I agree with DKDREAM i would definatly concider getting a mate for it possibly around the same age as yours.
> I have mum and son i dont know what 2 cats of the same sex would get on like together.Mum only went out once and came back with babys (an ex let her out to upset me, she is all white i think he thought some one would take her but i found her  )


What a horrible thing to do, I am so glad that you found your cat, what colour is her son?


----------



## funkycub (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi,

Well Ella and Effie are indoor cats because the last cats I had 13 years ago both got run over (well one did, one never returned so I assume ) It took me a long time to ever want cats again...they were 2 &3 years old

It's a hard one if you don't have a cat flap, as your cat will probably want to go out when you don't want it to once she gets the taste. Deano and Sophie were always out at night and then would sleep all day - where Ella and Effie tend to sleep at night and play during the day as as indoor cats they seem to know that darkness is time to sleep not hunt now. (apart from 6am on a saturday and sunday!! that is STILL night Ella and Effie, please note)

Plus Deano and Sophie were often not back by the time I left the house in the morning and I used to worry all day that they were alright!

Plus we have other cats and foxs in the area and Deano would always come home a bit bloody where Ella and Effie seem to lead charmed lives! I have to say that Ella and Effie are far more "human" than their brother and sister because we are all they know.

Plus there is the disadvantage of the presents, pigeons, rats, mice, sparrows food from bins...you name it, if they catch it they will bring it home, rip it to shreads and if it can't get in and leave it on the door step. Probably on the day you are in a rush and you will have to get your kids past it and not clean it up otherwise you will be late! 

I do sometimes question if indoor cat life is cruel but the girls have one another and seem to replicate what they miss with one another and I try and keep them entertained but where I live I think they would end up squished if they went


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

Our cat is not allowed out at the moment, but we plan to make our garden cat proof asap.

Very easy. Just buy some green fencing on a roll from B & Q's and attach it to the top of your existing fence, and bend the top inwards.

A couple of our clients have done this and their cats enjoy the freedom of a garden without the outside hazards


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi,

We used to allow our eldest Maine coon into the garden but he was bringing back too many trophies, including a very live and angry squirral

Before we moved here the cats spent a month in the cattery which helped them prepare for the fact they would be indoor cats and has made the transition a heck of a lot easier, I have tons of toys which I change around frequently, they have scratchers and tunnels and we have the balcony which is netted off but they can still see the wildlife etc. I would never allow them out there, cats go missing all the time over here probably due to the road being so so busy. I think with imagination a cat can live happily indoors providing they have enough stimulation and interest.

A play buddy is definitely a good idea if thats the way you want to go, one reasonably close in age too. I don't have problems with people letting their cats out but I do feel alot of lives are lost when they don't have to be.

Izzie


----------



## Tillski (Jan 8, 2009)

The first few times we went out in the back garden with Tilly so that if she made a run for the fences we could try and stop her but if youre going to let them out you cant carry on doing this so we decided one afternoon to let her out on her own  we left the back door open so she could get back in (as we dont have a cat flap either as we rent and landlord doesnt want one putting in). It is very nerve wracking, horrible infact  even worse when she didnt come back for two hours and had disappeared over the fence. In the end after calling her and rattling food we had to go out looking for her, it was dark so this was hard but eventually we found her hiding down an alley way, she was really scared and since then has only ever gone out into the garden when I go out to the bins or to hang washing out, she has a sniff around the plants and then comes running back in. This morning though, the cat from nextdoor spotted her in the garden and chased after her, she ran up and over the fance and in to nextdoors garden  I had to leave for work and thought she would have me calling her back in for hours but to my surprise, I called her and shook her food and she came running up and over the fence and back indoors. The more confident they become learning their surroundings and knowing how to get home the easier it will be for you to relax. Its getting lighter now too and so not as difficult to have a look for her if she doesnt come back after a while  Id hate to keep her stuck indoors in summer but I do worry about cars/people feedings/taking 
her etc but i suppose you just have to be brave and let go sometimes  we make sure she wears a collar and never goes out straight after food, dinner is always a good way to lure them back!


----------



## Kathryn1 (Jan 30, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your lovely replies. x 

I have been out today shopping and bought her a gold glittery collar and got her a brass engraved tag with name and phone number. (looks lush)

She went out and disappeared over next door, so left her for about 10 mins and she was panicking miowing like crazy to come back over the wall. i called her and she came running back.

I have kept the door open and window open and she been back out a few times but not going out of the garden. xxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

I have just read through this whole post and see that you have decided to let your little Sasha out. That is great news and I am glad you are comfortable enough to do that :thumbsup:
I hope it all goes well  Waffles has never shown any interest in going outside (other than when I get her harness out and then she meows like crazy) but I wouldn't know what to do if she wanted out because our area isn't safe.

Anway, good luck


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Kathryn1 said:


> Thank you everyone for your lovely replies. x
> 
> I have been out today shopping and bought her a gold glittery collar and got her a brass engraved tag with name and phone number. (looks lush)
> 
> ...


Hope all goes well with letting Sasha out into the big wide world.
I know Mai Tai would just ignore me if I called her and when she's out in her harness she heads straight for the main gate! We have almost an acre of garden for her to explore and fields behind us but she wants to look at the road
Be nice to see a picture of Sasha in her posh new collar


----------



## catlover (Aug 6, 2008)

imo you should only let your cat outdoors if it is secure to do so, i.e. a cat pen, large grounds or on a harness. Letting a cat out to roam the streets is stressful for the cat and cruel, dont kid yourself by thinking it's going to be chasing butterflies and frolicking in the sun. It will probably spend most of the time dodging cars and dogs, when i'm sure most cats would prefer to be lounging on a comfortable warm bed.

On my way home from work yesterday i saw a cat that had obviously been let out by it's owner just sitting on the doorstep waiting to be let back in, looked quite lost :nonod:

If you have a cat that is dead set on going outside and you cant secure it in one way or another then questions should be asked as to whether keeping that cat is really in it's best interests.

You wouldn't let a dog roam the roads.


----------



## Kathryn1 (Jan 30, 2009)

catlover said:


> imo you should only let your cat outdoors if it is secure to do so, i.e. a cat pen, large grounds or on a harness. Letting a cat out to roam the streets is stressful for the cat and cruel, dont kid yourself by thinking it's going to be chasing butterflies and frolicking in the sun. It will probably spend most of the time dodging cars and dogs, when i'm sure most cats would prefer to be lounging on a comfortable warm bed.
> 
> On my way home from work yesterday i saw a cat that had obviously been let out by it's owner just sitting on the doorstep waiting to be let back in, looked quite lost :nonod:
> 
> ...


Well as i was told the cat was an indoor cat, that is the reason i had her, So now she wants to go out, i should get rid of her!!!

It has nothing to do with the fact that i may love this cat and also my children love this cat.

So i need to keep her in and let her miaow constantly to go out, What a great idea!!!! Or i should send her back to the rescue centre!!! :001_unsure::001_unsure::001_unsure::001_unsure:


----------



## Cyberfyn (Nov 25, 2008)

Well our 16 year old moggy Sam spends all day Sunning, chasing butterflies and small rodents. He's in along line of cats we've had that are alowed to roam at will. Never lost one in 20 years to dogs, foxes, cars or theft. When we can get him in he's shouting to be let back out again! Poor sod does not understand why his catflap is locked (Dexter can't go out until he's chipped and snipped) So don't preach that letting cats out is cruel. The majority love the outdoors life. It *is* cruel to throw a cat out and not have access for them to get back in though. Cats like to patrol their little world constantly, but also like to come home and have a nap and snack at will.

I'd never let a cat out if we lived near a busy road, but we're in the country, and I think it would be cruel to keep ours in. Our Dexter is a full pedigree Maine Coon and when he's old enough, he'll be out exploring as well. The neighbours have two 12 year old Siamese that have been out and about since they were a few months old.

Just my opinion of course. And everyone has a different one!

Ian F.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2009)

catlover said:


> imo you should only let your cat outdoors if it is secure to do so, i.e. a cat pen, large grounds or on a harness. Letting a cat out to roam the streets is stressful for the cat and cruel, dont kid yourself by thinking it's going to be chasing butterflies and frolicking in the sun. It will probably spend most of the time dodging cars and dogs, when i'm sure most cats would prefer to be lounging on a comfortable warm bed.
> 
> On my way home from work yesterday i saw a cat that had obviously been let out by it's owner just sitting on the doorstep waiting to be let back in, looked quite lost :nonod:
> 
> ...


Sorry I really do not agree with this and feel that Kathryn has made the right choice. Sasha is obviously distressed indoors and that can lead to her kitty becoming very depressed. I know somebody that tried to keep their cat in and the poor little thing ended up chewing the fur off of its tail - I don't know whether it was bored or what but it hated being indoors.

I am saying this as somebody that has an indoor cat and only lets their cat out on a harness BUT cats are naturally curious and explorative so, I do not think for one second that it is cruel to let a cat outside.

If I lived in a more rural location I would most certainly let my cat out like Ian does. Unfortunetly, I live in a flat that has two main roads on either side and a railway station.

So, I dedicate a lot of my day to playing with my kitty and walking her and trying to keep her stimulated. However, there is nothing like seeing her outside in the garden running around on her harness with the sun on her back.

I am sure Kathryn has thought long and hard about this and after six months is attached to her kitty and I am sure that she would do a lot to make her kitty happy. I would be quite upset if somebody suggested that I get rid of my cat 

just my opinion.


----------



## BubblegumQueen (Jan 20, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> What a horrible thing to do, I am so glad that you found your cat, what colour is her son?


She had a litter of 6. 4 black girls and 1 black boy and 1 white girl with blue eyes i wanted to keep her but i couldnt have 3 cats so 2 of my daughter had her and a black sister and her step mum made her let her out daughter didnt want to let her out, and the white one is sadly no longer with us


----------



## Kathryn1 (Jan 30, 2009)

WittyKitty said:


> Sorry I really do not agree with this and feel that Kathryn has made the right choice. Sasha is obviously distressed indoors and that can lead to her kitty becoming very depressed. I know somebody that tried to keep their cat in and the poor little thing ended up chewing the fur off of its tail - I don't know whether it was bored or what but it hated being indoors.
> 
> I am saying this as somebody that has an indoor cat and only lets their cat out on a harness BUT cats are naturally curious and explorative so, I do not think for one second that it is cruel to let a cat outside.
> 
> ...


Thank you and yes i am very upset that i have been told that i should get rid of my cat!!!!


----------



## BubblegumQueen (Jan 20, 2009)

It is your cat you have to do what you think is best for it. Everyone will have different appinions and bring up there pets different.


----------



## catlover (Aug 6, 2008)

i fail to understand how letting a cat out on it's own devices to freely roam an area that is surrounded with cars could be in it's best interests


----------



## funkycub (Aug 24, 2008)

Kathryn1 said:


> Thank you and yes i am very upset that i have been told that i should get rid of my cat!!!!


don't worry hun, your cat - your choice!

good for you xx


----------



## funkycub (Aug 24, 2008)

catlover said:


> i fail to understand how letting a cat out on it's own devices to freely roam an area that is surrounded with cars could be in it's best interests


erm it sounds like she is keeping her eye on him, so???


----------



## allypaws (Mar 2, 2009)

my first cat felix used to go out, he lived for 18yrs and only stoped going out for the last few yrs of his life.
but the cat i have now milo I will Not let out, because i have moved since my first & the area is busy. there seems to be loads more cars about so thats my reason for not letting him out.

so its your personal choice.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2009)

catlover said:


> i fail to understand how letting a cat out on it's own devices to freely roam an area that is surrounded with cars could be in it's best interests


I can see what you are saying and it really is a double edged sword. if my cat desperately wanted to go outside to the point where it was meowing i would try everything to distract it etc etc but if that didn't work then I would let it out.

It is hard though because it doesn't matter where you live there will always be risks for the kitty.

It really is up to the owner to do what is best by their cat. Your opinion is very interesting though because most of the people that speak to me (not on PF) about my cat are shocked that I keep her indoor and seem to think that I am the cruel one  funny how opinions differ like that.


----------



## jackiex_x (Feb 6, 2009)

My cat is 9 yrs old and he never goes out. I let him out when i first had him and he got stuck in someone's garage for a few weeks and couldn't get out! I was devastated when i eventually found him and he's never been out on his own since. he's so curious.... i can't put a carrier bag on the floor without him climbing inside so he's not really safe to be let out! lol. I take him out the garden on a harness but he's not really bothered to go out. i have a house rabbit also and they're great friends so he's not lonely.


----------



## funkycub (Aug 24, 2008)

allypaws said:


> my first cat felix used to go out, he lived for 18yrs and only stoped going out for the last few yrs of his life.
> but the cat i have now milo I will Not let out, because i have moved since my first & the area is busy. there seems to be loads more cars about so thats my reason for not letting him out.
> 
> so its your personal choice.


Agreed! My cats stay in too but previous cats went out!


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

My cats dont go out, i keep them happy i hope by playing with them and they have lots of things to climb but i do have two so they play with each other i live in a rural area but boy racers come up and down the road so i dont think it would be safe to let them out not that they bother even if window is open.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Reading through all of these posts everyone here has their reasons for keeping their cats in or letting them out and at the end of the day there is no right or wrong answer Kathryn. It's your choice. You know all the positive and negative arguments in the case, you just have to go with what you want to do.
My Gizmo is a farm cat and I couldn't keep him in. He has a job to do outside (keeping down the rat population from neighbouring land) and he does it very well. Mai Tai stays in or goes out in a harness because she is so curious about everything and I lost a Siamese kitten on our lane two years ago. Though I'm sure if she ever went out she would be as good as Gizmo at ratting - she's already had a mouse in the conservatory when she was only 4 months old!
Hope you and Sasha have a lovely life together, outdoors or indoors xxx


----------



## Kathryn1 (Jan 30, 2009)

Thank you all for your concern and your comments regarding this issue. 

"Catlover" i am really shocked by your negative attitude on this subject. I cannot remember telling you that where i lived there were lots of cars?????? :incazzato:

As you know i let her out and she didnt go any further than the lanes behind the house. I was in work yesterday and i thought when i came home she would be going beserk to go out but she didnt meow once at all and seems a lot more settled in the house. 

I have let her out the morning but it is raining down here so she came straight back in and didnt like the rain.

I understand peoples concerns regarding this but to be honest i couldnt just sit here and listen to here meowing to go out all the time, so i have tried it and to be honest the impression i am getting is that she just wanted to go and see what it was all about, she has seen now for herself and is content. 

I have bought her some more toys yesterday and will try and encourage her to stay in but obviously in the summer when were all in the garden i couldnt lock her in the house on her own xx

thank you again for all your kind words xxx


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

Kathryn, I'm glad she liked her little excursion  I wish my boys could go outside but it cannot be, I have a major road, traintracks and evil creatures nearby that enjoy torturing animals, my Feral has obviously been in a car accident at some point and has a healthy fear of them, as well as not trusting people so I don't worry too much about her.

It sounds like your baby has a fairly safe area behind the terrace and as you say, now she has seen it she may not be bothered. Cats can be so fickle.


----------



## funkycub (Aug 24, 2008)

Kathryn, you had done the right thing for you! Your cat wants to go out and you are doing it in a caring way!

Ella and Effie aren't bothered with the outside world, so I am very lucky. They have one another and the outside is nice to look out the window at but for them, that is it. If Effie does manage to run out (and she will also make a run for the kitchen, because she is not allowed in there!) She cries instantly to come back in!

If they were crying like your cat, it would be different. I actually don't know what I would do because it wouldn't be safe. Both of my previous cats were run over and it took me 13 years to summon up the will to get Ella and Effie! That's why I didn't get a rescue cat, because the RSPCA didn't want us to have an indoor cat and I wasn't going to lie and get a cat that is used to going out and stop it. I got two kittens that I could train to be indoor cats and they seem happy enough - the whole point of this is YOUR cat wasn't happy, WANTS to go out and as what sounds like a loving caring owner you are doing all you can to give your cat what it wants!

Please don't feel angry or upset but the stupid posts on here!


----------



## funkycub (Aug 24, 2008)

IndysMamma said:


> Kathryn, I'm glad she liked her little excursion  I wish my boys could go outside but it cannot be, I have a major road, traintracks and evil creatures nearby that enjoy torturing animals, my Feral has obviously been in a car accident at some point and has a healthy fear of them, as well as not trusting people so I don't worry too much about her.
> 
> It sounds like your baby has a fairly safe area behind the terrace and as you say, now she has seen it she may not be bothered. Cats can be so fickle.


Exactly, well said! You are doing what is best for your cat, just as Kathryn is for hers! Like we all do!


----------



## Hollyberry (Mar 12, 2009)

I live in a terraced house too. I have a cat flap and the cats have 24 hour access to the outdoors but there is no way round to the front of the house which is on a main road (i.e. it is a particularly long terrace with no ginnels and there are miles of fields at the back). I have to say that I would not have got a cat if I could not let them out - to me it is not natural for a cat to stay indoors all the time - but if it was not safe I would definately not have got a cat. That is just me and everyone has to do what they think is best.


----------



## flossy14 (Nov 10, 2008)

Hey, I live in a first floor flat, and have 2 18 month year old kits-both girls. I got them at 12 weeks and they had been out briefly before that, but there is no option and never will be for them to be anything other than indoor cats since coming to live with me. I was advised to get 2, as 1 on its own would be bored and destructive. They keep each other company, look out the windows, 'bark' at the birds, and are very happy with their indoor life. They have loads to play with to wear off the pent-up energy...I invest alot of time in the evenings giving them attention, like playing with the laser toy/foil balls/bubbles and the cat-tree. That keeps them occupied really well! I live near a busy road and have thought long and hard about whether I could let them out, but if they went missing I would be devastated. If you can find great ways to entertain them (and maybe your kids too!), then I'm sure that your cat will be really happy with an indoor life!! Definately consider a playmate though...Good luck! x


----------



## catlover (Aug 6, 2008)

Kathryn1 said:


> Thank you all for your concern and your comments regarding this issue.
> 
> "Catlover" i am really shocked by your negative attitude on this subject. I cannot remember telling you that where i lived there were lots of cars?????? :incazzato:
> 
> ...


if you live anywhere in britain cars are a danger that's a fact, whether you live on a main road where there are cars 24 hours a day or whether you live on a country lane, where you will get teenage boys racing at 110 mph

I HAVE NEVER ONCE SAID DONT LET CATS OUT

I SAID IF YOU ARE GOING TO LET CATS OUT DO IT UNDER SUPERVISION AND WITH THEM UNDER YOUR CONTROL :incazzato:

It's cats that are left to roam i am against.

I would love to let my cat experience the outdoors but as i've said getting a harness on a moggy is nigh on impossible. She's not in the slightest bit bothered. She actually got past me once when i first had her and wasnt used to watching for the cat. She got 5 steps outside and laid down waiting for me to pick her up and bring her back in.


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

catlover said:


> I would love to let my cat experience the outdoors but as i've said getting a harness on a moggy is nigh on impossible.


both my moggies are harness trained and behave beautifully on the lead, it isn't breed that really affects whether they can go on a harness, but training and individual cat


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2009)

IndysMamma said:


> both my moggies are harness trained and behave beautifully on the lead, it isn't breed that really affects whether they can go on a harness, but training and individual cat


same here. Waffles took to her lead very well. better than I thought she would


----------

